# Whey Protein, whats the best?



## Jimmy84 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dear All bodybuilders,

I am asking on behalf of my fiance. She's looking for whey protein. Her main concern is low in calory. Can you guys give some brands to recommend? Cheers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2014)

Just find something that has little to no carbohydrate content and whey isolate.  They're all roughly the same calories. Only difference between them that will bump up your calories is if there is sugar. Just read the labels.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 27, 2014)

Pure new zealand whey isolate best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Azog (Mar 27, 2014)

I like Optimum Nutrition Gold Stand Whey. Pretty inexpensive and tastes decent. Not too much sugar or fats either. Lots of flavor choices as well. Plus, I live like 2 blocks from a Vitamin Shoppe and they always have tons for a good price.


----------



## Jimmy84 (Mar 27, 2014)

You guys opinion is very much helpful. Thanks brah! Looking to finalize few products now.


----------



## Azog (Mar 27, 2014)

Jimmy84 said:


> You guys opinion is very much helpful. Thanks brah! Looking to finalize few products now.



Just remember one thing: steak>whey protein.


----------



## monkeymelon (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea but pu$$y>steak. Wait or is it


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 27, 2014)

Azog said:


> I like Optimum Nutrition Gold Stand Whey. Pretty inexpensive and tastes decent. Not too much sugar or fats either. Lots of flavor choices as well. Plus, I live like 2 blocks from a Vitamin Shoppe and they always have tons for a good price.



Another vote for ON Gold Standard Whey. Good product for the price point.

If your Bird wants to look into other protein sources which might be easier for her to digest, pea protein is a great option. I had some lactose issues a while back and switched-up to NOW brand pea protein & love the difference.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 27, 2014)

Cellulor Cor (when on sale / special)
ON 100% (my go to) (but the taste isn't all that)
True nutrition wheyology (better than the trutein imho)
BPI wheyHD (just testing this one currently)
Nature best Isopure (zero carb)

I could list many I've thought were shit for various reasons.

It really depends on what nutrition profile you are in search of.


----------



## italian1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dymatize ISO 100. Mixes super easy and best tasting one I've come across.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 27, 2014)

My choices are usually, On Gold Standard, Dymatize ISO 100, or Dymatize Elite Gourmet...........Just go into a store or compare online......


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 27, 2014)

Azog said:


> I like Optimum Nutrition Gold Stand Whey. Pretty inexpensive and tastes decent. Not too much sugar or fats either. Lots of flavor choices as well. Plus, I live like 2 blocks from a Vitamin Shoppe and they always have tons for a good price.



I also agree with Azog and really enjoy Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard 100% Whey. I don't live near a Vitamin Shoppe but I am lucky enough to go straight to Supplement Warehouse which is located in Milwaukee. Great prices! They actually match any online price with no questions asked. I only use a protein shake for a pre and post workout and than an hr or so later I have a actual whole meal.


----------



## bvs (Mar 31, 2014)

i go with dymatize iso 100
tasty, 0 carb, 0 fat
is a bit expensive though

if she is looking to use it as more of a meal replacement syntha 6 is a good blended whey


----------



## SAD (Mar 31, 2014)

Try native milk protein isolate from truenutrition.  It's as unmolested as you can get, and you can customize just how pure and natural you want it, plus custom flavor options and whatnot.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 2, 2014)

Azog said:


> I like Optimum Nutrition Gold Stand Whey. Pretty inexpensive and tastes decent. Not too much sugar or fats either. Lots of flavor choices as well. Plus, I live like 2 blocks from a Vitamin Shoppe and they always have tons for a good price.


This is one of the best ones for the money. Always rates on top in any of the lab test.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2014)

Jimmy84 said:


> But. My fiance have a symptom. Lactose Intolerance. Any advice brothers? Thanks



Substitute Pea Protein in place of whey. I had to make this switch a while back and I found pea protein to be very easily digestible.

NOW Foods makes a good pea protein, priced at the same point as most whey proteins.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 2, 2014)

Or just eat food. Much better for you.


----------

